# Damn on a stream!



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

Fished a unmentionable brookie stream a few times this past season in the lp that has a beaver dam choking out the headwaters of this stream. Seen alot of dead fish that probably died from hot water temps or maybe low oxygen. Two huge beaver houses right before the dam. The dam is about 5 foot high. I fear this has decimated the fishing here for a few years. Who is responsible about doing something about the dam. Or do beavers come before trout?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Beaver dams are common on trout streams. Up here, our fish biologists contract the prisoners to do beaver dam removal. I know in the old days, CO's with dynamite would take care of the problem but that isn't the case anymore. Contact your local DNR office and get in touch with a fish biologist. They might be able to help.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Paid to be outdoors AND play with dynamite....what a country! :lol:

That's awesome.


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea i was hoping they still used dynamite. How do the convicts remove the dam?:yikes:


----------



## esox lucius (Jan 28, 2009)

I have never trapped anything but mice. But i would think someone that knows how to trap could make a nice catch. Have not been up there in a month so maybe someone has already taken care of the problem. If thats the case, mother nature will do her thing and eventually wash the dam downstream.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

esox lucius said:


> Yea i was hoping they still used dynamite. How do the convicts remove the dam?:yikes:


Dynamite is regulated now so you just can't run around blowing dams. The prisoners do it the old fashioned way.....with waders and axes and rip them apart. 
Trapping the beavers out will allow mother nature to wash the dam away, but that may take years. Your local fish biologist might have other methods for dam removal but that is how we do it up here.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Unless the beaver are trapped out or move out you are not going to get anywhere by pulling out the dam. All that will happen is that it will make it harder for a trapper to catch them.

Put a post in the trapping forum about your problem with a general location, like the county. I am sure that you will get a trapper to take the beaver out. Handle all the actual location details through pm's and you will keep your trout fising location from being broad cast all over the net.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

multibeard said:


> Unless the beaver are trapped out or move out you are not going to get anywhere by pulling out the dam. All that will happen is that it will make it harder for a trapper to catch them.
> 
> Put a post in the trapping forum about your problem with a general location, like the county. I am sure that you will get a trapper to take the beaver out. Handle all the actual location details through pm's and you will keep your trout fising location from being broad cast all over the net.


Good advice... Tell me where its at. I won't tell anyone..:idea:


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

For what its worth, I have had beaver problem on the property for years, If you are not a trapper but determined to rid the place of beaver, a- destroy the house in the winter if no trappers will remove them. find a harbor frieght store ,  buy a driveway alert moniter  set it up on the hole in the dam, (permit required from DNR ) place receiver in ziplock bag -its not waterproof. very close to hole,, loud annoying buzzer keeps them at bay for weeks,, water lowers,, beaver leave,, Problemn IS I repeat this each sping / summer


----------

